# Pictures of mounted ducks



## Medicine Man (Oct 27, 2009)

These duck's were just some I seen on other forums..The Pintail is my personal favorite duck. Just for idea's and to see new stuff add pic.'s of mounts, either yours or from the internet..


----------



## trckdrvr (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah,all of mine are (as you pictured)sitting,standing...just what i like.

I got tired of the "flying on a wall" duck mounts and started having mine done as a "decoy"mount...

My favorite is a mount my friend had done on the bottom side of a glass coffee table(underneath)looks good.

I also have a friend who had 1 mounted in clear blue plastic(or some kind of resin)..the duck is swimming and his feet are underwater...really nice(it won several awards).


----------



## Suthrn98 (Nov 4, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> I also have a friend who had 1 mounted in clear blue plastic(or some kind of resin)..the duck is swimming and his feet are underwater...really nice(it won several awards).




Would love to see pics of this. Sounds extremely nice


----------



## SouthernMP (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll be done with a coffe table mount prob next week...will post a few pics


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Nov 5, 2009)

Couple I found that I like.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 5, 2009)

georgiaboy88 said:


> Couple I found that I like.



I like the bottom dead mount the best.  But they should have used an old box of shells instead of the ugly modern box and shells.


----------



## stuckonquack (Nov 5, 2009)

*some i got mounted*


----------



## SouthernMP (Nov 5, 2009)

not so sure i want to put pics of my mounts up following shane smith's lol....he's won the world championship several times


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 5, 2009)

SouthernMP said:


> not so sure i want to put pics of my mounts up following shane smith's lol....he's won the world championship several times



Heck post'em up and let's us see'em..SOQ I like that sprig that's my favorite duck..


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Nov 6, 2009)

MM go shoot you one over there behind Goat Island...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2009)

georgiaboy88 said:


> MM go shoot you one over there behind Goat Island...



Sprigs on Sinclair, kewl!!


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Nov 6, 2009)

Heck yeah man! Actually one of my buddies and I think he's still on here but I def. know he's on GWF, shot 2 redheads on the river a little ways down from the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. It was one of the icy mornings.


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Nov 6, 2009)

haha the sinclair d-a-m


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2009)

georgiaboy88 said:


> Heck yeah man! Actually one of my buddies and I think he's still on here but I def. know he's on GWF, shot 2 redheads on the river a little ways down from the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. It was one of the icy mornings.



CrabbyBill??


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 6, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> CrabbyBill??



No...


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 6, 2009)

georgiaboy88 said:


> MM go shoot you one over there behind Goat Island...



No thanks..


----------



## stuckonquack (Nov 6, 2009)

i know that guy that shot those he is a good buddy of mine was suppose to go that morning i was so mad


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 6, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> I like the bottom dead mount the best.  But they should have used an old box of shells instead of the ugly modern box and shells.



i agree,,,,awesome awesome looking mount!


----------



## 10gaMafia (Nov 11, 2009)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## GobbleChaser (Nov 11, 2009)

dead hang cans (banded hen)


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 13, 2009)

.....


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 13, 2009)

GobbleChaser said:


> dead hang cans (banded hen)


Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 13, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> .....



I hate you.

You are going to like the letter I sent to you.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 13, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Like a love letter  No I'm not..




Oh it is a "love" letter alright.


----------



## mallardk (Nov 13, 2009)

*mine*

Harlequin, White Wing Scoter and Old Squaw


----------



## chundafied (Nov 13, 2009)

> Harlequin, White Wing Scoter and Old Squaw
> Attached Images



Love the longtail!
Sure that's not a surf?


----------

